# Retirement Visa/ PR- LEGAL MAN PLEASE HELP



## ezzybobs (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, 

I have been speaking to an immigration lawyer but I wanted to check things because it seems too good to be true. 

I am wanting to get a Retirement Visa (in the interim) and eventually get a Permanent Retirement Residency. I currently have just over R1.1million in cash and R1million in equity in houses I own. I know that by that threshold I should qualify for 4 years with the Retirement Visa. 

But the company I have spoken to have said I should qualify for the PR too with that amount of cash. I was planning on applying for both at the same time and then stay with the temp visa until I can get the PR. I am wanting to eventually work so the PR will be quite vital to me. I am also wanting my husband to have a spousal visa along with me. I have told the company all of these things and they said they can help and that I stand an excellent chance. 

Could you please guide me? 

Many Thanks 

Ez


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ezzybobs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been speaking to an immigration lawyer but I wanted to check things because it seems too good to be true.
> 
> ...


This all sounds correct, except that the entire amount would need to be in cash. The calculation is R37,000 for every month you intend staying in SA.


----------

